

The Other Road Ahead [2001] - joelhooks
http://www.paulgraham.com/road.html

======
PaulHoule
I wrote almost the same essay in 1997 and nobody cared:

<http://www.honeylocust.com/nc/>

~~~
wtn
Great, I read the same thing in Newsweek in that time frame.

------
JoachimSchipper
Possible context: patio11's comment at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2623102> ("Then you move your code to the
server(...). This defeats piracy so well it works in China.")

Note that pg has different arguments, though.

------
jordanlev
Ahh, memories... This essay had a huge impact on me when I first read it back
in the day -- I was programming in-house database apps at the time (VB/Access)
but this helped me see the light and I knew that I wanted to move towards web
development (which I eventually did). Thanks PG!

